
Photographer Licenses Photo to Shutterstock, Is Shocked About How It Turned Out - eaguyhn
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20181226/11350341293/photographer-licenses-photo-to-shutterstock-is-shocked-when-it-plays-out-exactly-how-everyone-would-imagine.shtml
======
simonh
I'm hesitant to post a comment that might seem contrary to support of
creator's rights, but if Walmart wasn't making hundreds of dollars of this
photo, they'd almost certainly be making hundreds of dollars off another
photo. Presumably they think this photo was the best available, but what's the
margin of the difference?

I see this in the open source debate all the time as well, as though nobody
has the right to make a penny out of open source software they didn't write
themselves, or owe money to open source authors if they do. The whole point of
open source, even libre software, is to create value for users. If those users
are able to capture some of that value financially, good for them.

Perhaps the photographer in this case was treated unfairly, Shutter stock's
terms might be unexpectedly unreasonable I don't know, but we have to take
responsibility for how we license out our work and accept that distribution
and promotion do also have value.

